# Need to buy an wifi +modem for bsnl



## nickzcool (Oct 14, 2013)

I want both devices in one unit. But I don't know what to purchase as I have no knowledge of wifi routers please suggest routers in fk link max budget is 2k . Please suggest asap . Thanx in advance .


----------



## nickzcool (Oct 14, 2013)

Any one ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 14, 2013)

Why are you *so lazy *to browse the FK website?

Well here is the link, your *choice*,your *budget* : *www.flipkart.com/computers/network-components/routers/pr?p[]=facets.type%255B%255D%3DWireless%2Bwith%2BModem&p[]=sort%3Dpopularity&sid=6bo%2C70k%2C2a2


----------



## nickzcool (Oct 14, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Why are you *so lazy *to browse the FK website?
> 
> Well here is the link, your *choice*,your *budget* : *www.flipkart.com/computers/network-components/routers/pr?p[]=facets.type%255B%255D%3DWireless%2Bwith%2BModem&p[]=sort%3Dpopularity&sid=6bo%2C70k%2C2a2



Iam lazy because I cannot differentiate between adsl & adsl2 which one is better and n300 & n150


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2013)

just spend ~300 more & get tp-link W8968 which is the best wifi adsl modem you can currently get under 4000.if you can not extend your budget then get tp-link W8961.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 15, 2013)

yeah the tp-link model suggested above is pretty good..


----------



## nickzcool (Oct 15, 2013)

*www.flipkart.com/tp-link-td-w8151n...outer/p/itmd7hn9vtzdxzaw?pid=RTRD7HN3BBE7G9YT is this any good ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2013)

it is good but 8961 is is better with its 2 antennas which means better range & of course w8968 is the best among three.
W8968>W8961>W8951.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> it is good but 8961 is is better with its 2 antennas which means better range & of course w8968 is the best among three.
> W8968>W8961>W8951.


This is it.
*whitestar* has completely clarified your concerns and thoughts.
Go by his advice you wont repent...



nickzcool said:


> Iam lazy because I cannot differentiate between adsl & adsl2 which one is better and n300 & n150


Nothing personal brother,please don't take it likewise.

As per my knowledge always go with ADSL2+ (modem + router )and if budget allows seek out antennae for N300, which has obviously better range than N150.Nearly double or more...

Still,study the models provided by whitestar(he is an expert in the world of networking and other aspects of IT hardware as a whole),think decisively,go by your budget. From my opinion you could shell out(extend out) uptill Rs.500/- + of your budget for future proofing(though this term is vague)of the network device(modem+router) you purchase.
Ultimately your decision.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2013)

@kg11sgbg,thanks friend but i am not an expert but just someone who collect some of all this knowledge present on internet  if you want experts see some of the posts on whirlpool(a major Australian broadband forum).i have seen people posting exact mathematical/physics equations & numbers to make their point.btw range has nothing to do with N150 or N300 but it mainly depend on power(in dBi) & no. of antennas in a model,the more the better.usually N150 models have single antenna & N300 models have 2 antennas hence N300 models are considered better range wise.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @kg11sgbg,thanks friend but i am not an expert but just someone who collect some of all this knowledge present on internet  if you want experts see some of the posts on whirlpool(a major Australian broadband forum).i have seen people posting exact mathematical/physics equations & numbers to make their point.btw range has nothing to do with N150 or N300 but it mainly depend on power(in dBi) & no. of antennas in a model,the more the better.usually N150 models have single antenna & N300 models have 2 antennas hence N300 models are considered better range wise.


Hey my Friend,I am not  flattering or chiding you nor any sort of sycophancy. At least giving other @TDF Friends their due *Honour & Respect*,I must say,that regarding Networking problems,issues and their solutions,none has so vividly and lucidly explained the problem with intrinsic details and finally a solution albeit in an *easy manner* like you.
These are the true characterstics of an expert to a noob like me.


----------



## nickzcool (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanx so much guys ur wisely advice will help me purchase a better router thanx again


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2013)

@kg11sgbg,then i must say that you are the most courteous person i ever met online.it is a rare thing now-a-days especially in younger generation online.ironically i have never used a wifi router till now even though i can probably troubleshoot most wifi router issues.in terms of actual experience of using a wifi router technically i am a noob compared to,say,someone like you.

@nickzcool,if there is a tp-link reseller in your city you can get it cheaper compared to online prices:
Regional Distributors - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## nickzcool (Oct 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @nickzcool,if there is a tp-link reseller in your city you can get it cheaper compared to online prices:
> Regional Distributors - Welcome to TP-LINK



Do regional distributers resell ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2013)

they should & even if they don't they will tell you where to buy locally at least.


----------

